# More CF wrap



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

looks really nice man! Good Job


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Leave it the way it sits now, but clean up the cuts and stretch it better.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i like it great job!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Leave it the way it sits now, but clean up the cuts and stretch it better.


I think what I might end up doing with that top piece is taking it off and using it as a stencil to cut out a new one. That way its neater. I can't stretch it any further because it doesn't want to stick very well to the textured plastic.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I was planning on doing this after seeing the silver CF. Oh well, I can live with being second to do this lol.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the shiny black you put on the stick shift. I actually have one from grafxwerks but yours looks way better.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lookinsharp/10


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

**sigh** ITS STARTING TO PEEL AT THE ROUND CORNERS!!!! **cry**


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> **sigh** ITS STARTING TO PEEL AT THE ROUND CORNERS!!!! **cry**


When in doubt, C-4!!!

... sorry, I don't think Mythbuster mottos will work in this instance. You try super/gorilla glue to make it re-stick?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking 3M primer. But I still want to be able to remove it if I get sick of it later on without my dashboard being screwed.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

EDIT: nvm, found a web-site. I might end up going a little crazy in the next couple of weeks.


----------

